# Mr. Excape Artist...



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

so... looks like Thimble decided he liked not having a top on his cage...because when we were trying out his topless C&C cage he crawled 8 in. up the walls :? 

considering he already tried and I would NOT want him to have a chance of getting out, looks like a need a top.

What would you suggest for a top? I really don't wasn't to use the C&C wires because it is a quarter-circle shape.. which would be really hard to make... :/

Possibly something clear or something that can just go around the edge to hold him in... Any ideas?? :|


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Without pictures and more detail of your setup, it's hard to be specific in recommendations.

8" walls make for a pretty easy escape for most hedgies. I use wire linen shelving. It's cheap and you can get it at any Lowe's or Home Depot. I use the 16" deep shelving. The depth is ideal for a C&C cage that is 2 grids deep. It is easily cut to length with a hacksaw or cut-off wheel.

I use two pieces - a front lid and a back lid. This room tour video give a short look, though only the back lids are in place. The front lids just lay right on.

(3:38)
room-tour-12-8-9.mp4





At about 8 minutes, the lids are put on in this 'expansion cage setup' video.
(11:08)
expansion-cage-setup-12-9-6.mp4





Image:
http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/bell.jpg


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=21529
^the picture of the wire cage is what I made... but without the second story.  I really like it, and built a custom stand for it...
The walls are 14in. high, but the coroplast is 8in. (he crawled up the coroplast but not the rest of the cage-the wire part- which is why I think I need a top.)

hope this provides more details 

I really like the idea of using the linen racks for a top because I have some ones I don't use just lying around!  
If I didn't cover the entire cage, but rather the edges about 5 in. long, going around the perimeter... could it serve the same purpose?


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> If I didn't cover the entire cage, but rather the edges about 5 in. long, going around the perimeter... could it serve the same purpose?


Yes. Hedgies aren't monkeys, so it's not like they can 'walk on the ceiling'. Ha!

I would still raise the walls so that climbing isn't possible. Ideally, the lid will never be needed to perform its job as a defensive barrier. But it's a good idea to have it there anyway.

Keep in mind also that your hedgie can climb on top of stuff in the cage and reach up from there. Stretched out, they have surprising reach. For example, it is nothing for a hedgie to climb on top of their igloo house. That's halfway up and they can go right on over the top with little problem. Sometimes people just think about the walls and overlook the 'stepping stones'.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

oh gosh o.o I like the wire shelving overhand idea, it's similar to how people keep turtles in decorative ponds.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> oh gosh o.o I like the wire shelving overhand idea, it's similar to how people keep turtles in decorative ponds.


^Ikr?



GoodandPlenty said:


> > Stretched out, they have surprising reach.


^ I'm glad I did a "trial" test before I planned on keeping him in there permanently... now I have time to adjust it  They can stretch more than a rubber band! 

Thanks everyone.. I have a good idea how to fix this issue


----------

